# Berklee Gulp Alive!!???? What do you think?



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi! Started early Spring fishing and opened up a container of Gulp Alive!!?? left over from last year that I never got to use in 2012. Not sure yet whether the fish like it or not... but a couple of observations: (1) Wooowee...... sure does make your fingers smell wicked!!, (2) The liquid has an amazing (scientifically proven!?) ability to slosh out of the container onto everything! You may think you set it down level on that boulder... but no!! It is like a super-level and will prove that you your surface is not truly level and slosh everywhere, (3) The plastic top and container are made so that no matter how tight you screw it down, it will not seal. So when your wife/girlfriend knocks it over or sits it on its side on the carpet at home, you will come home and find it has just about all leaked out on your carpet!

But the above factors aside, what is your experience fishing with it? Is it just nasty smelling juice? Or does it really attract the fish? Input welcome. Thank you. DauntlessRV.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

ignore what others say, it works extremly well. i always start off fishing with bass assasins or zoom or gotcha softplastics but if i dont get bites i switch to gulp. fish it slow so fish have enough time to smell it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought some and it wasn't actually alive. Very disappointing.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I use it all the time, catch striper, blues, trout, white perch, flounder, etc. It is my go to lure.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

*gulp alive!!!*



reddog1 said:


> I use it all the time, catch striper, blues, trout, white perch, flounder, etc. It is my go to lure.


Thanks for the feedback!! I was so angry when my girlfriend set the closed, can on its side and let all the juice leak out into the carpet I had to call the DC Police to restrain myself!! I guess I will be buying some more. Thank you!! DAuntlessrv


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

good stuff,my go to when trout fishing in the sound,here are a couple tricks-1.get a large ziplock bag,put container in,no more spills in tackle box,trunks,on carpets,etc.-2.don't throw away the product if it does spill and most of the juice comes out,go to a bait shop or order on line some menhaden oil,i have had good success with this as a replacement and i've kept my container for 3 years adding baits and oil as needed-3. do not leave on jig head or hook after fishing,it turns into the incredible shrinking fishie and you'll need to soak it to remove.as said before,the slower the retrieve,the better for the fish to find it and the action is usually better


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Plano makes a container for Gulp so that you will not have any more spills. The originsl containers are known to leak. Product works great.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

*gulp alive!!!*



Foursteps24 said:


> Plano makes a container for Gulp so that you will not have any more spills. The originsl containers are known to leak. Product works great.


You are ALL great fellows! Thank you. Good stuff... good advice. The original containers are ****e... but thanks so much. Back to the water. Best, DauntlessRV.


----------



## pmk00001 (Feb 3, 2005)

Gulp is awesome, I use it in both fresh and salt for big and little stuff

Gulp will dry out and be useless if it's not kept moist, as you pointed out the liquid has a really low viscosity so it leaks out of everything.

So what I do is keep it in tupperware at home and then when I'm ready to go out I pick out my chosen bites and put them in plastic jar with a tight lid. They'll stay moist that way. At the end of the day any remaining baits go back in the tupperware. 

The colors won't bleed in the tupperware and I keep the fresh and salt baits in separate containers.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

When you are done fishing with Gulp, remove it from the hook while it is wet.
If you wait till it dries, it is work to get it off the hook. DAHMKIT.

Gulp Mantis shrimp is my go to bait for anything that swims in the bay.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about the swimming mullet in the bay. Anyone have any success with this?


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

They sell recharge bottles that can be used to refill your tub or container if you get a leak. I use one of the plano containers and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Sega said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about the swimming mullet in the bay. Anyone have any success with this?


Yes.
My second go to bait...the chartreuse 
Flounder really like them.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

its also killer on perch in the spring when you cant find any grass shrimp, i use the one inch minnow & hooks it on a shad dart under a bobber, fish in like you would a popping cork for specks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Foursteps24 said:


> Plano makes a container for Gulp so that you will not have any more spills. The originsl containers are known to leak. Product works great.


Yup.


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

It's my go to for everything except top water and LTJ for stripers. We use the 1" smelt for crappie and the 4" swimming mullet for trout and stripers in the bay. Put one on a buck tail jig and flounder can't resist it. Wp love the 2" smelt on a 3/8 oz head.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

dena said:


> Yes.
> My second go to bait...the chartreuse
> Flounder really like them.


Wouldn't be caught without them while flounder fishing in OC. We rig them tandem style similar to a spec rig but always with one jighead a little heavier on the short leader. We have fished them right next to live minnows, cut bait and even spot and some days they catch more.


----------



## bignose (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't doubt that it works. 
But it stinks! Literally.
If you get it on your hands, you will get it on your rod, clothes, boat,etc.
And god forbid you use it in cold weather and your nose starts running.
Talk about a lose-lose situation!


----------

